# Outside Speakers



## TJUSA11 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi - I have a 2010 250RS with a Jensen stereo system. I cannot get the outside speakers to play any music? I have read the manual, and I have tried experimenting with both the Fade and Balance settings. No luck. Only the inside speakers work. Anyone have any suggestions?? Thanks - Trevor


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Did you try the switch located on the right side of the radio (its on the side and labeled "outside speakers")?


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

My Jensen has switches labeled A, B and C. A turned out to be the inside speakers front, B the inside speakers rear and C the outside speakers. Labeling designed by Gilligan's brother at Jensen..


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

hautevue said:


> My Jensen has switches labeled A, B and C. A turned out to be the inside speakers front, B the inside speakers rear and C the outside speakers. Labeling designed by Gilligan's brother at Jensen..


Mine is the same way.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

hautevue said:


> My Jensen has switches labeled A, B and C. A turned out to be the inside speakers front, B the inside speakers rear and C the outside speakers. Labeling designed by Gilligan's brother at Jensen..


Mine is the same way.
[/quote]

Unless they changed the switch design on the 250RS, then there is only a switch on the side of the radio labeled "outside speakers"


----------



## Mary (Sep 21, 2009)

TJUSA11 said:


> Hi - I have a 2010 250RS with a Jensen stereo system. I cannot get the outside speakers to play any music? I have read the manual, and I have tried experimenting with both the Fade and Balance settings. No luck. Only the inside speakers work. Anyone have any suggestions?? Thanks - Trevor


Trevor,
Our 2010 230RS has a switch on the right side of the radio. It controls the outside speakers.
Mary


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

The rear slide models (210RS, 230RS, 250RS and 280 RS) have a different stereo than all the other Outbacks. I'm guessing the correct answer is the switch on the side of the stereo labeled "outside speakers". All the other models have a built-in DVD player. Lucky them.

Doug


----------



## TJUSA11 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello Everyone!
Thank you all for the help. I never noticed, nor looked on the side of the radio for a button. But sure enough...on the right side of the black cover that houses the radio...is a single black button labled "outside speakers". Thanks again all! -Trevor


----------

